# Boral USA Acquires Entire Interest in MonierLifetile LLC



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

*Boral USA Acquires Entire Interest in MonierLifetile LLC*

08/10/2010*ROSWELL, GA -- *Boral USA has acquired the entire interest of MonierLifetile LLC. Boral will now have a Boral Roofing Division, which includes US Tile and MonierLifetile. Boral Roofing will be the nation's largest provider of superior clay and concrete roofing solutions.
"Joining the businesses of US Tile and MonierLifetile creates a single source for all of the nation's roofing needs," said Al Borm, president. "Backed by the financial stability of Boral, we are now the nation's single-source for superior clay and concrete roofing products. We now also have the ability to serve all customers with all roofing needs whether commercial, custom home, residential production home or re-roofing."
A new force in the industry, the combined business of the nation's leading clay and concrete roofing innovators creates the most sustainable roofing manufacturer in the world. Now with an expanded reach, Boral Roofing joins an extensive nationwide customer service, manufacturing and distribution network with a highly skilled, technical sales force that benefits from regional training centers established across the country.
Combining the sustainable roofing products of MonierLifetile and US Tile with the reach of Boral USA's customer and technical support platform will result in the greater accessibility of sustainable roofing options to homebuilders and homeowners. The Boral Roofing Division will facilitate positive impacts on the environment through the increased nationwide adoption of roof products boasting energy retention, solar power generation, heat deflection, cooling, waste elimination and air pollution reduction effects.
"This combined business expands our ability to serve more and more customers across the country who wish to reduce their environmental footprint, conserve energy and live healthier lives," said Craig Jacks, vice president of sales and marketing. "Operating 15 tile plants nationally with a focus on sustainable roof materials, the new entity now offers a substantial array of energy efficient roofing options."
*About Boral Roofing: *
Boral Roofing is a division of Boral USA, the country's largest premium provider of complete roofing and re-roofing solutions for architects as well as commercial and residential builders. Boral Roofing which includes US Tile and MonierLifetile operates 15 clay and concrete tile manufacturing plants throughout the US and Mexico.

*About Boral USA: *
Headquartered in Roswell, Georgia, Boral USA through its subsidiaries employs approximately 1,500 individuals at more than 140 operating and distribution sites across the United States. The U.S. operations include the country's largest brick manufacturer and the largest clay and concrete roof tile manufacturer.


----------



## MGP Roofing (Mar 23, 2010)

Boral are also one of the biggest roofing manufacturers in Australia. Have been for many years.


----------



## RemStar (May 8, 2010)

Do they sell in canada? What is required to modify a roof to handle the weight of clay?


----------

